# First Squirrel... ever



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Greetings all.

At 34 I bought one of my first rifles... an air rifle. It is a .22 RWS 350 Magnum with a 3-9x40 Leapers scope. I went out on my lunch hour (working from home today) and it seems all the practicing with this springer has paid off.

This is a once in a lifetime shot and had to share it with someone. 
A nice red squirrel and yes - it is my first squirrel ever. I have never really hunted before.










Shot taken at approx. 25 yards.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is the second shot... a head shot.










:sniper:


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

That's a Fox Squirrel, congrats.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Cool, that's a really neat gun!

I've been laid up for a few days from a squirrel hunting injury. No, I didn't get shot. I shot a squirrel with my bow but hit about a half of an inch high and it did not die right away. I shot it again, but it moved just as I released (I think) and the second arrow pinned it to the tree. Not wanting the squirrel to suffer, I put down my bow and climbed the tree so that I could finish it off with my knife. By the time I got up, the poor thing had bit a hole in my aluminum arrow. My knife was on the squirrel's throat when one of the branches that I was standing on cracked (it was partially rotten and I didn't know it.) I blacked out as I fell about fifteen feet and landed flat on my back, knocking the wind out of me and leaving me with the most excruciating pain in my back and chest that I have ever had. I was taken to the ER and thankfully I did not sustain any serious injuries.

I'll think twice before hunting squirrels with a bow again!


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

patrick grumley said:


> That's a Fox Squirrel, congrats.


Oh, lol, thank you for the correction.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice!! Are you thinking about moving up to more edible game? If you liked that you will love some bird hunting and deer hunting. Congrats!


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

buckseye said:


> Nice!! Are you thinking about moving up to more edible game? If you liked that you will love some bird hunting and deer hunting. Congrats!


Well, deer is out of the question for now as I will not be purchasing another gun anytime soon. 

I just might try some dove hunting.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think your hooked, mmmm dove taste good!!


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice to see a pic of the springer.... congrats on your first Fox squirrel! 
Although taste in wild game is subjective like everything else, I like squirrel a lot. In fact...had a nice fat gray with squash and cranberries for supper last night.
Be the first to enter a tail in the squirrel tail contest and become a member of the OSHS. :lol:

Golly blowgunner, you need to send that story in to Outdoor Life's_ *This Happened to Me *_ column.  Seriously...glad your OK!


----------



## donaldcolvin (Oct 29, 2009)

wat up


----------

